# GMG vs Louisiana Grills LG700



## calebhenley (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello all, this is my first post, but have been a long time lurker. 

I am receiving a pellet smoker from my wife and have narrowed it down to a Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone and a Louisiana Grill LG 700. I have a hookup in the Louisiana, so I can get this for the same price as the GMG. So it strictly comes down to features. 

-Both have a meat probe that plugs in to the unit itself to check temps

-The GMG has the remote or even wifi that you can control from your living room, see the temp of your meat, low pellet alarm, etc. The LG does not have these features. I don't mind walking out and checking, but the convenience of the GMG sounds great.

-The LG gets up to 600 degrees and has a feature where you can slide a grate over and grill on direct flame. The GMG only gets to 500, and has no direct flame feature. 

I have looked at Yoders in person and they are incredible, but more than I want to spend and do not have any of the above features. Yes the 10 gauge metal would be nice, but if the smoker is holding temps for me, I can live without it for nearly half the price. 

Same with the Rec Tec. 

I'm leaning towards the LG simply due to the fact it gets up to 600, but I have been able to find many more reviews for the GMG and love having hands on reviews to back up decisions like this. 

Any opinions, advice, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello, I have a GMG DB & really like it a bunch.... I'am sure the LG is great as well, I've never used one but my neighbor has one and he seems to like it.  The reason I went with the GMG is, well I didn't have an insider on the LG though I did look at them.  But it has a low setting of 150* that is great for when I do jerky, salmon & sausage sticks !  I don't recall the low setting of the LG but I believe it was 180*.  I only use my GMG for smoking, if I want to grill with higher temps I'll fire up the good ole Weber Kettle with some KBB.  Hope this helps ya some !


----------



## dr dave (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been smoking on GMG for 4 years through hot and cold weather in Iowa.  It holds temperature very well and within a very narrow range.  I am very fond of the GMG pellets.  I use the Premium Blend when the cold weather starts because it has a nice oak component which helps retain heat.  In the warmer days, I use their Fruitwood Blend pellets.

Dr. Dave


----------

